# Switch-a-roo



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I ordered a V9 detent plate for my USPc .45. I should have it mid next week. 

I plan to swtich from varient 1 (DA/SA with safety & decocker) to varient 9 (DA/SA with safety only NO decock)

I see no good reason to keep the decocker when carrying condition 1. Plus I prefer to ride the safety when shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How much is the plate? Do U know how to swop it yourself?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> How much is the plate? Do U know how to swop it yourself?


The plate was about $10. Changing it is very easy. Remove one pin and slid e the old one out, new one in. Replace pin. Done.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not bad. I don't ride the safety, though. And since I keep it cocked and locked, I occassionally decock it when needed. So, I'll leave mine alone. Only think I WOULD like it a spurred hammer and the wider thumb safety of the fullsize.

Those two parts replaced there is like $200, though. I don't want it THAT bad


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I use the decocker a little now. I carried a 1911 forever before switching to the USP. So I'll treat it as a SA gun.

The spurred hammer may be next......we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

I rather to Have V1, since It will safely decock the USP while the ammo is being in the chamber. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Dracimus said:


> I rather to Have V1, since It will safely decock the USP while the ammo is being in the chamber.
> 
> :mrgreen:


You need the V1 if you plan on a DA 1st shot. I carry condition 1 (cocked & locked). So I don't need it. I also prefer to ride the safety when firing (old 1911 habit) I worry about accidently decocking in recoil.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, even cocked and locked, there is an occassional possibility that U would want to lower the hammer and still keep it loaded - hence, I like the decocker. But, I see your point.

I have never rode the safety on a 1911, so I never picked up the habit on the HK.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> The plate was about $10. Changing it is very easy. Remove one pin and slid e the old one out, new one in. Replace pin. Done.


ONly 10? WOW! THat is awesome! Hope the instal goes ok. With out the de cock does the lever still travel down or does it stop like a 1911 safety?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> ONly 10? WOW! THat is awesome! Hope the instal goes ok. With out the de cock does the lever still travel down or does it stop like a 1911 safety?


It stops similar to the 1911......


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, even cocked and locked, there is an occassional possibility that U would want to lower the hammer and still keep it loaded - hence, I like the decocker. But, I see your point.


I suppose thats true, however I'm used to packing around a 1911. So it should be a non-issue.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish U were nearby, and could swop out my hammer


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Just go for it Ship, easier than it looks....bet you could have it done in no time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, for now, the part is WAY too expensive for what its made out of - I'm in no hurry. I don't really carry the gun anyway.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Do you carry a gun while working???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Unfortunatly, not in this county - it varies county to county - depending on the Director's decision.

The director just bought him a CZ75 this past week, and he and I might be shooting buddies soon (he also lives in my neighborhood). So, maybe this will change soon...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good luck with getting it changed!!!

Seems to me you guys would want to carry on the job.......


----------



## swilcoxaz (Jul 7, 2006)

I ordered one of each of the plates for about $8.00 each so I could experiment with my USPc. I like cocked and locked, but settled on decock only since I'm used to DA autos.

It takes about 30 seconds to change the plates.


----------

